# Hunting > Hunting >  12g slugs ??

## possummatti

Hi there 
New to this forum and finding heaps of handy tips and knowledgeable people so thanks guys. Firstly Does anyone here hunt deer, pigs , goats with a shotgun. I have a Remington 11-87 12g which I brought for duck shooting and due to Wintec fees don't quit have sufficient spare money to buy a riffle. I'm looking at hunting mainly deer in the kaimai ranges with solid slugs. I know they use slugs quite a lot in the states but cant find anyone in NZ. Whats the best way to go about this and am I even allowed hunting with slugs or is it not ethical. Also what slugs to use and where's the best place to get them.
Cheers guys Possummatti

----------


## Malhunting

From the DOC website.

Permits do not confer the right to take vehicles or dogs onto public conservation land, unless otherwise stated in the special conditions of that permit.
Only centre fire rifles of calibre .222 Remington or larger may be used for hunting, or crossbows and bows that meet the minimum standard specified by DOC. Shotguns, rimfire rifles, and .22 hornet are excluded.

Check their website out, its quite good.
Mal

----------


## 308

Aren't shotties illegal on public land?

Toby here has done a post on 12G with 9mm mag inserts and i've tried one too but they seem to me to be as accurate as a solid slug (ie short range)

If you can legally hunt the area, perhaps try the accuracy of some rifled slugs?

----------


## veitnamcam

If you only have slug ammo on your person them it is no longer a shot gun surely.



Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Spook

There are still large tracts of land in the Kaimai's that is not under DoC control that contain reasonable numbers of deer.

----------


## Husky1600

Some have been down this path before - apparently some DoC staff have no problems with a shotgun so long as you are only carrying slugs, check with your local DoC office if you intend on going on Public Conservation Land. And if you have a rifled barrel on the shotgun, then its a moot point anyway. If it was me I'd go for it, a 12g slug such as a Brenneke through a smoothbore, or a saboted slug through a rifled barrel are deadly. Good friend of mine did a testfire with a Remington with a fully rifled barrel and scoped and was able to consistently shoot a 3", 5 shot group at 100, and was happy taking a shot on game out to 150.

----------


## Spook

The chances of seeing a DoC ranger in the Kaimai's would be fairly remote. In the 22 years I have been associated with the block I am on, which has DoC for a neighbour, the only times I have seen DoC activity is when they fly by chopper to renovate a hut and I did see one on a quad once and that was only because someone had driven off a bluff and he had gone to check it out.

----------


## possummatti

Yea VC i was thinking the same thing. surely there even safer than a riffle due to the short distance a slug will travel.

----------


## big_foot

Ive used solids on a lot of goats, few pigs and a couple of home kill cattle. They are a very effective peice of equipment within 100m and reasonably cheap. I like 3 inch federals, in saying that they are pretty hard on the shoulder though.

I recently got a permit to use my 12g on doc land it was easy as just a ph call to the doc office and it arrived in the mail a week later. Buck shot is another good option for larger game, I'd rate it over solids inside 40m.

----------


## possummatti

> Some have been down this path before - apparently some DoC staff have no problems with a shotgun so long as you are only carrying slugs, check with your local DoC office if you intend on going on Public Conservation Land. And if you have a rifled barrel on the shotgun, then its a moot point anyway. If it was me I'd go for it, a 12g slug such as a Brenneke through a smoothbore, or a saboted slug through a rifled barrel are deadly. Good friend of mine did a testfire with a Remington with a fully rifled barrel and scoped and was able to consistently shoot a 3", 5 shot group at 100, and was happy taking a shot on game out to 150.


Thanks for the answer husky.
where abouts would i get my hands on a riffled barrel. from the ones ive seen it might be cheaper to buy a second hand .308. i understand that you can shoot riffled slugs through a smooth bore too ?. Cheers

----------


## Bob Da Browning

PM'd ya about a Paradox

----------


## Husky1600

Watch TM or the buy/sell section on the forum, they come up occasionally. In the meantime just use your smoothbore barrel, modified choke or less, and use one of the solid rifled slugs that you can buy off the shelf. It will probably surprise you how accurate they are, but they are not as "long" range as the saboted slugs. Also, it does help to use a sight such as a red dot or low power scope. As a trial use bluetack or similar to fashion a makeshift rear sight to work with your front bead and try a box, usually only 5 in a box. I used my shotgun with a standard rib and bead and was plenty happy enough out to 70 metres. As bigfoot said, buckshot inside 40 metres is devastating, but limited to those 40 metres.

----------


## possummatti

> Watch TM or the buy/sell section on the forum, they come up occasionally. In the meantime just use your smoothbore barrel, modified choke or less, and use one of the solid rifled slugs that you can buy off the shelf. It will probably surprise you how accurate they are, but they are not as "long" range as the saboted slugs. Also, it does help to use a sight such as a red dot or low power scope. As a trial use bluetack or similar to fashion a makeshift rear sight to work with your front bead and try a box, usually only 5 in a box. I used my shotgun with a standard rib and bead and was plenty happy enough out to 70 metres. As bigfoot said, buckshot inside 40 metres is devastating, but limited to those 40 metres.


Cheers 
Was thinking about putting a scope on it but would mean i would have to take it off and then re sight it when i go bird or rabbit shooting. never thought about the bluetack thats quite a good idea. i think once i get into the gist of hunting i will just have to suck it up and splash out on a r riffle .

----------


## Scouser

> Cheers 
> Was thinking about putting a scope on it but would mean i would have to take it off and then re sight it when i go bird or rabbit shooting. never thought about the bluetack thats quite a good idea. i think once i get into the gist of hunting i will just have to suck it up and splash out on a r riffle .


Belive me mate, it wont just be ONE rifle either!!!!!!!

----------


## Spook

> Cheers 
> Was thinking about putting a scope on it but would mean i would have to take it off and then re sight it when i go bird or rabbit shooting. never thought about the bluetack thats quite a good idea. i think once i get into the gist of hunting i will just have to suck it up and splash out on a r riffle .


If you use a pro point or similar scope you can leave it on your shotty...no magnification, both eyes open, dot super-imposed on target...super fast shooting...I have one on a winnie pump.

----------


## 308

Enfield 303 - 1918 | Trade Me

Lee Enfield 303 with scopemount and shitty scope - bidding was at $70 at time of posting

----------


## Malhunting

First deer was with one of these but with open sights, never took a step!

----------


## possummatti

Ok guys last question . i brought some fiocchi slugs today from H&F and might be going out in the weekend for a hunt. Was just wondering if because a 12g barrel is big and open will dirt, leaves , and other crap go in my barrel as im crashing through the bush and cause a problem. cheers Possummatti

----------


## Toby

I dont think its a real issue but if you want whack a bit of insulation tape over the muzzle and it'll be fine.

----------


## nelpop

My understanding is that it would still be classed as a shot gun if it had a smooth bore regardless of the ammo or sights. Doc premits for the kiamias  exclude the the use of shotguns on deer. I think that the main reason was that they were being used to shoot  birds. Save some cash and buy a cheap rifle to get going.

----------


## nelpop

Check out thye thread: when is a shotgun not a shotgun.

----------


## possummatti

> I dont think its a real issue but if you want whack a bit of insulation tape over the muzzle and it'll be fine.


Thats cool then. just being cautious as ive herd of split barrels and stuff from dirt in barrels .
Don't think theirs much chance of DOC checking me out even then I don't think they will care as long as i dont have any bird shot on me.

----------


## Husky1600

PM sent

----------


## nelpop

[QUOTE=possummatti;274416]Thats cool then. just being cautious as ive herd of split barrels and stuff from dirt in barrels .
Don't think theirs much chance of DOC checking me out even then I don't think they will care as long as i dont have any bird shot on me.[/QUOTE]

Not really the point possummatti . What you are doing is poaching and going against the conditions of your permit, (IF YOU HAVE ONE). Not something that the think members on this forum should condone

----------


## veitnamcam

[QUOTE=nelpop;275335]


> Thats cool then. just being cautious as ive herd of split barrels and stuff from dirt in barrels .
> Don't think theirs much chance of DOC checking me out even then I don't think they will care as long as i dont have any bird shot on me.[/QUOTE]
> 
> Not really the point possummatti . What you are doing is poaching and going against the conditions of your permit, (IF YOU HAVE ONE). Not something that the think members on this forum should condone



That's a bit dramatic and very condescending !

----------


## possummatti

[QUOTE=nelpop;275335]


> Thats cool then. just being cautious as ive herd of split barrels and stuff from dirt in barrels .
> Don't think theirs much chance of DOC checking me out even then I don't think they will care as long as i dont have any bird shot on me.[/QUOTE]
> 
> Not really the point possummatti . What you are doing is poaching and going against the conditions of your permit, (IF YOU HAVE ONE). Not something that the think members on this forum should condone


Yes I have a permit. Phoned my cousin inlaw who is a DOC officer and he said they couldn't really care less as long as u only have slugs.
also "Poaching has traditionally been defined as the illegal hunting, killing or capturing of wild animals, usually associated with land use rights" don't think you'd class it as poaching mate as I have a permit to be there.

----------


## Spudattack

Grab this mate, bloody bargain!

308 Bolt Action Rifle | Trade Me

Ten you dan't have to worry, would grab it myself if it had iron sights....

----------


## nelpop

Good on you for getting a permit, but you are still going against the conditions of the permit regardless of what your cousin in law may say.

----------


## Toby

It says no shotgun, if you have a 12g with slugs it's not exactly a shotgun. If you wanna get silly about it of course.

Its not really defined enough in writing on the website so I say if he works for doc and doesn't give a shit, go hard.

----------


## GravelBen

> if you have a 12g with slugs it's not exactly a shotgun.


Centrefire slug gun?  :Grin:

----------


## Toby

> Centrefire slug gun?



There we go

----------


## nelpop

It has a smooth bore so its classed as a shotgun. Thats the difference not what ammo is used in it or what sort of sight it has.

----------


## veitnamcam

So a smooth bore muzzle loader is classed as a shotgun?

Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## ExPoh75

Thought I'd put these up just for interest sake. Taken 40 years ago so quality not that great.  Not my shotty btw.  Wasn't much chop!


Rossi 12g with leupold pistol scope

 
The boys were rather amused.

----------

